# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Gedachten en denken

## Ilse34

soms zit men hoofd zo vol met gedachten - dingen die ik niet zelf denk maar die me blijven bestoken altijd negatieve dingen!!! 
is een tijd beter geweest maar nu wordt ik er toch weerwel gek van vooral smorgens ook tegen de namiddag betert het.
iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## Bimmie

Hoi Ilse,
Ik herken het. Wat bij mij helpt (geleerd van een psycholoog) is even rustig te gaan zitten (telefoon uit) en jezelf de volgende vragen stellen:

wat voel ik nu eigenlijk? (wat is de som van die negatieve dingen?) Angst? Paniek, boosheid, irritatie?
waarom voel ik mij nu zo ....? Te veel te doen? Te veel op je bord? Zie je ergens tegen op? een probleem met iemand? emotionele emmer vol? Moet je ongesteld worden?
wat kan ik er aan doen? Afspraken verzetten? Prioriteiten stellen? Iets/iemand loslaten? Meer structuur in je dag/week planning brengen? 

Dat het in de namiddag betert is logisch want dan is de dag bijna voorbij en heb je het weer gered, de druk is wat van de ketel. Het komt uit je onderbewustzijn en voor een oplossing moet je daar gaan zoeken...

Nogmaals, deze wijsheid heb ik niet van mijzelf maar het werkt wel.

----------

